# Trick 'r Treat Sam



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you guys sick of seeing people's pictures of this cute little guy? Yes? Click the back button 

No? Look on!

*Keep in mind that we are not completely finished yet*, but here is what we have done so far:


We started by buying a package of "punch balloons" because they end up nice and round. Blew it up the size we wanted Sam's head to be and tied it off:


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

We then made our frame out of PVC pipe - putting in the dimensions of our Sam into Zombietronix ( http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php ) .. The dimensions tured out a little bigger (his arms and legs were too long for our liking), so we adjusted to where we wanted him.

Then we covered the balloon in 1 layer of paper mache, and then 2 layers of some plaster cloth called "Rigid Wrap". We had it laying around, so we decided to use that. It was easy to use and dried a lot faster.












*Excuse my craft room clutter =/*


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Then we went out hunting for some burlap and fabric. Our biggest fabric store in Ontario happens to be appropriate called, "Fabricland". Burlap is insane and costs $16/m - but it's almost triple to size in width - so we ended getting 2m of it. We found some really nice orange fleeces in the clearance section, and argued for about 10 minutes about what color orange he was and settled upon this for $5.33m (bought 3m):










You can tell how excited I am.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband did absolutely all of the headwork on Sam that did not include sewing on the machine (as I am only slightly partially better since I make pillows and I lost playing Rock, Paper, Scissors).

I don't know if this is the right formula, but what we did for his head was: Measure the circumference of our head (44 inches), divided it by 2 (22 inches), added a couple inches for material and stupidity in case we sucked at calcuating. Got a piece of string, cut it 11.75 inches (half the diameter) - tied one end to a marker and the other end to a nail and drew 3/4 circles on the burlap. They ended up looking like bullets on the burlap and I machine sewed them together.

You can see how amazingly horrible I am at sewing:


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

Now - because the fabric is way too big for his head - he handstitched the entire thing so it fit snugly to his head. We only did a pre-sew because it was easier to do a final sew on the head.. We cut off the excess fabric. Marc then made a strip of burlap, folded it over and hot glued the ends together for Sam's mid-head seam thing. He then proceeded to hot glue it on down the middle.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

While he was busy with Sam's head (and he said that the stitching was the biggest PITA of the entire project), I decided to try my hand at my first ever pattern sewing. I got the pattern that was the closest I could find. Since they didn't have any footsie pajamas in adult, I had to find a pattern that had the feet seperate. No big deal. I decided I didn't want to wreck the original pattern (Hey, maybe if this worked out, I could sew some footies for Marc) so I traced the pattern onto the back of some Christmas paper and cut out.

Then I proceeded to lay it out on top of my orange fabric to be cut.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

As for his booties - we decided to find some black rain boots that would hold cement (so we could weigh him down) and just fit the footies over him. I sewed on some white fabric at the end for his toes.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

For his lollipop - we tried plexiglass ( I couldn't seem to paint it worth crap), so we decided to go an entirely different route. I happened to have a black dowel lying around from previous projects. I wrapped orange ribbon around it for the stripes. We then drilled a hole into a plastic circle container and put the stick in.

We melted about 20 glue sticks and mixed it in with orange paint and filled the container.

Let it sit for a day and came out with this (it still needs to be cut and painted)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great tutorial...can't wait to see him finished


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

For his yellow patches, we went to Thrift stores and found a really ugly yellow-gold baby onsie that I could cut up for them. I sewed them on with the machine and then proceeded to create a stitch look with some extremely flimsy twine. My husband created the stitched look on the face with string and then painted his tan.

For the eyes - we used some wood circles from Michaels - painted black and hot glued string for the stitches.


The patches I knew were dirty so I bought a $1.00 container of bronzer (it doesn't create gllitter like the good stuff does) and dirtied them up. I know he needs more dirty spots - and we still have to make him some hands and some sewing alterations - but here he is so far:


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great  Thanks for tutorial, it's much appreciated. I plan on doing a Sam figure this year, so this is very inspirational.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

I just saw the movie for the first time, and I want to do a Sam figure also. I plan on just getting the pajamas - does anyone have an idea how tall he is or what size he might be? I found hollow styrofoam 1/2 balls at Hobby Lobby - they're a little spendy, but I think they are about the right size for the figure I want to create. I am enjoying your tutorial, as you are solving some of the questions I had - thank you
HM


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Love Sam!
I hope to add Sam to the display this year....


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

He is looking really good! Now as a fellow Canadian I would have put that Labatt's Blue sweat shirt on him and propped him up with a cold one!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great! I love Same and think he'd be a creepy addition to anyone's haunt.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool, mine got trashed a bit in the hurrican last year, need to repair him.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Your Sam looks great! I actually just bought all the materials I need in order to make my own Sam this year too! I am also making my own pajamas (yikes! ) from a pattern, which I've never done before. I think the dimensions I am using makes Sam to be around 4' tall plus a couple inches. I bought a ball to use for his head but can't figure out if it is too big lol I'll be starting him this weekend! 

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Your Sam looks great! I actually just bought all the materials I need in order to make my own Sam this year too! I am also making my own pajamas (yikes! ) from a pattern, which I've never done before. I think the dimensions I am using makes Sam to be around 4' tall plus a couple inches. I bought a ball to use for his head but can't figure out if it is too big lol I'll be starting him this weekend!
> 
> Thank you for posting!


LDG - please post your progress pics. I attempted a Sam last year, but I was not happy with the results. I couldn't get the burlap to lay right on his head, and that bugged me to no end. The 4' size is about right from what I saw in the movie. Maybe a little shorter. There are several websites that sell the union-suit type pajamas. This is the route I think I will take, and that way, all I have to do is add the white part, at the front of the foot. Oh, and of course the patches. Good luck with yours
HM


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

here is mine


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That looks really good! Pretty creative of you to come up with the materials!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG i love it! Looks amazing!!! I've always wanted to make him but just had no idea where too start . Thank you sooo much for your tutorial


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Hallomarine said:


> LDG - please post your progress pics. I attempted a Sam last year, but I was not happy with the results. I couldn't get the burlap to lay right on his head, and that bugged me to no end. The 4' size is about right from what I saw in the movie. Maybe a little shorter. There are several websites that sell the union-suit type pajamas. This is the route I think I will take, and that way, all I have to do is add the white part, at the front of the foot. Oh, and of course the patches. Good luck with yours
> HM


I will definitely post progress pics, the head is the one thing I am worried the most about. It seems like the burlap is what makes or breaks him as a static prop. Aw man I wish I would have seen that website, I was looking forever and could never find one that was the right color. Thanks!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> I will definitely post progress pics, the head is the one thing I am worried the most about. It seems like the burlap is what makes or breaks him as a static prop. Aw man I wish I would have seen that website, I was looking forever and could never find one that was the right color. Thanks!


LDG - I have some updated information on the burlap. I have pulled every movie still I can find online to find out what I did wrong. It's all in the weave of the burlap. Sam's head is covered with a looser weave than many fabric stores sell. Try Garden shops instead. The looser weave conforms to his head better, and doesn't leave the "gathered" wrinkles. My wife (the crafty one) confirmed this for me. Also, she suggested that if the burlap is not the right color (for you) then dust it with the color paint you think is right. I hope this helps you with your Sam.
HM & Wife


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Hallomarine said:


> LDG - I have some updated information on the burlap. I have pulled every movie still I can find online to find out what I did wrong. It's all in the weave of the burlap. Sam's head is covered with a looser weave than many fabric stores sell. Try Garden shops instead. The looser weave conforms to his head better, and doesn't leave the "gathered" wrinkles. My wife (the crafty one) confirmed this for me. Also, she suggested that if the burlap is not the right color (for you) then dust it with the color paint you think is right. I hope this helps you with your Sam.
> HM & Wife


HM THANK YOU!! I would have never thought to check at a garden place. I bought a small amount of burlap at wal-mart but haven't tried putting it over top of the head I am using. I also bought a bag of punch balloons so I know how to size his head to make it look proportionate  I will definitely need to play around with "dirtying" up the fabric, including the yellow and orange I bought for the fabric. Thank you so very much for your research!! 

Update so far: I got his pvc frame together tonight and wanted to get the fabric cut but wasn't able to tonight, I'm hoping I can work on it a little bit tomorrow and start sewing! I was thinking about starting a thread so I don't bombard this one but won't do it until I have enough done lol I also just started a youtube channel and will be making updates as I go but will also make a full tutorial from start to finish.


----------



## aggiesheltervet (Sep 19, 2012)

OK this may be terrible, but what movie is Sam from?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Star Wars, a new Hope


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You did a marvelous job on him.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks great very nice work!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic!! Just last night I was sketching out a Sam. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

excellent job...one of my favorite movies...makes me want to make one but i have way to many other projects on my list for this years halloween party to do


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

zombietronix account has been suspended


Passi said:


> We then made our frame out of PVC pipe - putting in the dimensions of our Sam into Zombietronix ( http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php ) .. The dimensions tured out a little bigger (his arms and legs were too long for our liking), so we adjusted to where we wanted him.
> 
> Then we covered the balloon in 1 layer of paper mache, and then 2 layers of some plaster cloth called "Rigid Wrap". We had it laying around, so we decided to use that. It was easy to use and dried a lot faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Aggies, the movie is Trick 'r Treat - available on DVD and a definite must for Halloween fans.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Sam is from the awesome Halloween movie Trick R' Treat...it's a MUST see!



aggiesheltervet said:


> OK this may be terrible, but what movie is Sam from?


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I ADORE Sam and am even considering a rather large tattoo of him on my leg. I LOVE Halloween SO much and i want a tat that represents Halloween but not in the same way as tradition dictates (pumpkins, witches, etc.) and i think Sam IS Halloween in it's finest form, after all he gets his name from Samhain which is where Halloween originated.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread inspired me to repurpose a blowmold into a Sam. Yes. I said blowmold. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Hilda said:


> This thread inspired me to repurpose a blowmold into a Sam. Yes. I said blowmold. LOLOLOLOL


I want pics! lol


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Please post pics!


----------



## scarynoyes (Mar 31, 2012)

He looks great.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That's great! Good job on all the sewing!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I love SAM! (What pumpkin head can resist him?) My favorite Halloween movie, well tied with NBC and Hocus Pocus.


----------

